# brindle coyote



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

interesting coyote congrats


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

turkyturd13 said:


> killed this one about 3 weeks ago,i was in the deerstand and right at first light she came into the field at about 350 yards. curious to see how close i could get her,i pulled a turkey call outta my wallet and let loose sounding like a rabbit in distress. she came running in and stopped at about 65 yards and i let her have it from my 25 wssm.


i wish i lived in a place that you can shoot em


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

armyboy said:


> i wish i lived in a place that you can shoot em


Ha.. here in iowa.. we can shoot em year round.. my hunting season NEVER stops!


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

That one would make an awesome mount! Im still trying to get my first though!


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

ive saw a few of them here in the state, but never have killed one.

A few buddies of mine have killed them, but not me.


----------



## KSHunterKid (Jan 2, 2008)

He looks kinda dark. The ones i have seen in kansas and oklahoma arnt as dark. Looks kinda like a dog with a bushy tail.


----------



## Ruttin Buck (Jun 9, 2003)

awsome yote!


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

good job! nice yote


----------



## bowman_79 (Jun 23, 2006)

*reply*

i would have to say that yote is part dog some where in its blood but either way awesome yote good shot u getting it mounted


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

congats. i am going on sunday.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

you do. well never mind it might be best you dont you might wound em. just kidding


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*wow*

dang ive never seen a coyote like that, out here in az they are way light in color and the face seems different, anywho congrats man thats a one of a kind trophy !


----------



## M-pro (Jan 3, 2008)

thats the coolest yote ive seen!! awsome weldone champ


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i didnt get anything. we saw one cyote about 800yrds.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

nice yote:teeth:


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

2wyoming said:


> ive saw a few of them here in the state, but never have killed one.
> 
> A few buddies of mine have killed them, but not me.


ha ha same here lol ive seen em but never killed onei seen one in bow season 4 years ago but he was 500 yards away

we got alot of fox though my dad shot one with his 3006 3 years ago we seen like 12 that year but thats the only one we shot but it seems like after deer season they disapear


----------

